# My ackie eggs



## renton (Jun 24, 2008)

Just fancyed showing them off. Taken just before they were put in the incubator. Can have 5-6 clutches a year. Bring it on!!










Thats a 2 pence piece i put in there for the pic.


----------



## TCReptile (Sep 9, 2008)

:2thumb: Good luck with them, looking forward to seeing pics of little ackies!


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

renton said:


> Just fancyed showing them off. Taken just before they were put in the incubator. Can have 5-6 clutches a year. Bring it on!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 well done matey: victory:


----------



## Metal_face (Oct 2, 2008)

i want ackies!!! :-(


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Congrats , hope all go's well :2thumb:


----------



## renton (Jun 24, 2008)

Cheers all. Yeah be gutted if they go bad, not that there is nay reason for it but you know.

Cant imagine an ackie fitting inside these!


----------



## lobley (Jan 26, 2008)

well done the long 3 month wait now , well my last clutch took 3 months

think my female got carried away with 17 on last clutch

is she only a young female


----------



## renton (Jun 24, 2008)

lobley said:


> well done the long 3 month wait now , well my last clutch took 3 months
> 
> think my female got carried away with 17 on last clutch
> 
> is she only a young female


17!!! jesus i bet she was looking big. Yeah she is young, maybe 18months.

Has it been 3months yet. :blush:


----------



## renton (Jun 24, 2008)

Thought i'd update on these as im checking them all the time and its killing me.

As you can see by the dates its 3 months and some.

All 4 eggs still healthy and alive.

Any day now!!!!!!


----------



## renton (Jun 24, 2008)

God what a wait. Nearly a month overdue but i have a nose peaking out of an egg.
At last!

One egg (the one facing a different way) didnt grow in size at all and ended up dying but the other 3 look good, well one definatly is!!

1st clutch of a young Ackie mum. Lets hope for more in the future.

:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Good work mate and i hope the other 2 eggs hatch for you as well , update with some pic's when they are finished hatching :no1:


----------



## morelia spilota (Mar 21, 2009)

what size do ackies get to, when adults?


----------



## renton (Jun 24, 2008)

morelia spilota said:


> what size do ackies get to, when adults?


Depends mate. I have seen ones around the 2 foot mark which i think is a good size for them. 

My 2 are not that big yet but the male must be 15-16 inches with the female slightly smaller. They are both still fairly young maybe only 18 months old poss 2 years hence her fairly small clutch of only 4 eggs. Some people get 17 or more!




monitor mad said:


> Good work mate and i hope the other 2 eggs hatch for you as well , update with some pic's when they are finished hatching :no1:


Cheers. The one pipping has fully hatched now so will get a pic when i move him/her to its baby house.
Another egg has started to look a bit collapsed so lets hope its another baby commin.
Only got the worlds crappist phone (iphone) to take the pics so they wont be the best. but they're comming.

Here we go a couple of quick snaps whle moving.




























And the 1st signs i saw a baby was coming.


----------



## Gregg M (Jul 19, 2006)

renton said:


> They are both still fairly young maybe only 18 months old poss 2 years hence her fairly small clutch of only 4 eggs.


That is a small cluch... My year old female gave me 7 her first clutch, 13 her second clutch and 15 her last clutch... My other 2 females average 14 to 16 eggs per clutch... I think it has more to do with it being her first clutch and not her age or size...

Each female lays 3 clutches per season... Any more than that and you run a risk of burning out your female...

Nice hatcling... Hope you get many more...


----------



## morelia spilota (Mar 21, 2009)

renton said:


> Depends mate. I have seen ones around the 2 foot mark which i think is a good size for them.
> 
> My 2 are not that big yet but the male must be 15-16 inches with the female slightly smaller. They are both still fairly young maybe only 18 months old poss 2 years hence her fairly small clutch of only 4 eggs. Some people get 17 or more!


ok kwl thanks man im jus thinking of getin a tegu or an ackie, cant decide, so wanted to know the size of these to help me decide


----------

